# Twitter User Names



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

So I finally decided to setup a Twitter profile and I'm liking it so far.

While I've found many of you on there, I was thinking we should have this thread for everyone to post their Twitter user names to help connect the CMF community on Twitter.

My user name is CanadianFinance, the twitter link is now in my signature.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Great idea, you can find me here:

http://twitter.com/FrugalTrader


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

And you can find me here:

http://www.twitter.com/ccapitalist


----------



## Preet (Apr 3, 2009)

http://twitter.com/wdammg


----------



## mfd (Apr 3, 2009)

http://twitter.com/myfindependence


----------



## Jon Chevreau (Apr 4, 2009)

I post there as JonChevreau (no space) and follow most of the people in this thread. Has anyone noticed a certain reciprocity there? That is, I'm told that if someone follows you and you choose not to follow back, they'll "unfollow" within a few days. Look at the twitterers with 1000s of followers and followees and you'll notice the numbers are roughly equal.

www.twitter.com/jonchevreau


----------



## beyondfunds (Apr 5, 2009)

*Great idea*

Twitter is quickly becoming my favourite news source.

Follow me www.twitter.com/beyondfunds

Follow my radio show and blog, www.beyondfunds.ca

Good tweeting.


----------



## Financial Highway (Apr 3, 2009)

I am @moneyhighway


----------



## vikdulat (Apr 21, 2009)

https://twitter.com/vikdulat


----------



## MGL (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm there as MoneyGrubber:

http://twitter.com/MoneyGrubber


----------



## moneygardener (Apr 3, 2009)

themoneygardner (common spelling mistake)

http://twitter.com/themoneygardner


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

FourPillars

http://twitter.com/fourpillars


----------



## Jon Chevreau (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's a Guide to Twitterspeak you can use to explain it to newcomers. 

I found it on -- where else? -- Twitter?

http://www.livedigitally.com/2009/04/23/explaining-twitterspeak-to-others/


----------



## Patricia (Apr 3, 2009)

Patricia 

http://twitter.com/juncowatcher

After much internal debate have signed on and will hopefully get the gist of this fairly quickly. I've signed up to follow some of you already hope no one minds. It seemed the easiest thing to start with for this novice.


----------



## promod (Apr 6, 2009)

I have two Twitter channels for different audiences


@riscario: revealing how wealthy Canadians tame their financial risks (http://twitter.com/riscario)
@mActuary: helping advisors by sharing ideas, insights and best practices (http://twitter.com/mActuary)

I wanted to use my own name but found it was already taken 

There is a nifty tool http://namechk.com/ that checks if a username is available on oodles of popular sites.


----------

